# 51 inch Monster Musky



## bigtooth (Jan 24, 2008)

51 inch monster musky video caught by our buddies Randy and Doug.

link


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I just wanted to see the fish actually come out of the hole....too bad it doesn't show it.


----------



## JNedved (Jan 24, 2008)

yeah that was a really big fish wish we could of seen it come out of that little hole though


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

It looks like it is time for you boys to invest in a 10" auger! Nice pics. Must have been a bummer when the camera went dead.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Man it's cool how you can see him through the ice. To bad they didn't have the snow off the ice more.

Nice fish!


----------

